# Single Horse Owner



## SeabiscuitMustang (Sep 16, 2009)

Might any of ya'll be single (not married) horse owners, and if so, do you board or own your property? What are the pros/cons you've encountered as a single person with a horse(s) with either boarding or operating your own property?


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm single and own 4 horses. Currently I rent pasture for them close to where I live which works out ok but I miss having them on my own property. Although there are people that live close by and can keep an eye on them for me when I'm not there helps it isn't the same as being able to keep up with them yourself. Personally I would never board mine, if it came to that I would sell them.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I am single, as in not married, and I board my horse. I don't think things would change much if/when Rich and I get married, we'll either have our own property (he is very supportive of my "habit" haha) or board Denny and possibly a second horse.


----------



## SeabiscuitMustang (Sep 16, 2009)

What challenges have you had either with boarding or operating your own horse property?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm unmarried and board my horse at a boarding barn. I don't think I've faced any challenges because of being single. I learned to budget quick though!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't see myself getting married any time soon, so I'll plan on managing my horses on a single income. Not sure how exactly, but I'll make it work. I don't need no man. :lol:


----------



## SeabiscuitMustang (Sep 16, 2009)

If you had the opportunity to have your own property and keep your horses there, would you chance it? Knowing the challenges. Or do you prefer to board? Thanks all!


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm single now (blissfully divorced) and have had to board since I made the decision to be single. It hasn't been easy but sure beats the alternative.

I do miss being able to walk out my door and have my horses right there. Recently I've moved so am down to one horse now as new board place is more costly and just couldn't afford to board more than one.



> If you had the opportunity to have your own property and keep your horses there, would you chance it? Knowing the challenges. Or do you prefer to board? Thanks all!


My own property... no question about it. I'm a 'hands on' horse owner. It's been quite an adjustment recently for me to stand down and allow someone else to take care of my baby. I'm there every day checking her.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not married, in my age group apparently it's some kind of quick mistake fad so I'm not in any sort of hurry for David and me to tie the knot. We'll get married when marriage is taken seriously again. 
I've never understood the whole throwing both incomes together so although he helps me with Caleigh if I ask, I'm supporting her on my income. He buys her treats though and pitched in on her blankets. 

So given the economy and challenges at the moment I'd prefer to board, however my barn is very reasonably prices compared to some of the barns in my area and it covers food, basic vet and farrier in board. Some of the barns are over 500 for board and still don't supply any food.


----------

